# Help identify mystery music?



## verily (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello!

I am not in any way a musician or vocalist, which is why I am seeking expertise from this forum. About 14 years ago, was briefly enrolled in vocal lessons and ended up learning a very enticing song. Unfortunately, a year or so after the fact, I could not recall the name or lyrics of the song. But, little snatches the melody still occasionally pop into my head and it drives me nuts. I really liked it and wish I knew more about it.

Here's what I recall of the piece: my then-14-year-old self thought that the composer was familiar (therefore, probably someone fairly well-known, I suppose); I also recall that the lyricist struck me as surprisingly familiar (maybe a known literary-type/poet?); the topic of the song was a bit dark, something to do with an imminent storm or tempest, maybe something about dreaming of the anticipated storm. (Sorry this is all rather vague)

Anyway, based on my limited memory of the piece, I think the following notes represent a small section of the music...

D, G, A, *Bb*, A, G, A, F# *G*, D 
D, G, A,* Bb*, A, G, A, *F#*, *G*
D, G, A, *Bb*, A, G, A, F#, *G*, D
G, A, *Bb*, A, C, _Bb, A, G, F#_, *G*

(bolded notes held twice as long, italicized notes held half as long)

Any chance anyone here can help me finally figure out what piece this was? It's killing me 

Thanks in advance (and sorry for my sloppy attempt to explain the represent the tune)!

Verily


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

I entered your notes in a music notation software program. Then I searched the resulting melody in MelodyCatcher. The link is to a song with notes only similar to those of yours. However, take note that both storm and tempest are included in the lyrics.

http://sniff.numachi.com/pages/tiGUNDRMAR;ttGUNDRMAR.html


----------



## verily (Jan 19, 2013)

Huh! Well, it's a interesting song, but it is not the one I am thinking of. Thanks for trying! The notes are similar, to some extent. (And how funny that there would be similar a similar theme to the lyrics as well.) I don't recall that the piece I am thinking of had anything to do with boats/the sea.


----------



## verily (Jan 19, 2013)

NOTE: I guess I should also mention that this the piece was arranged as a duet. 

Verily


----------

